# [New Car Detail] Mini Cooper S - 2010



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi again.

Another Detail I made last year. It was a Mini Cooper S with 15 days old and less than 1000km. It was booked for a new car detail.

The owner knows the concept "Detail" and the car was in very good shape. Unfortunately the preparation by BMW dealer was very poor.

After the first bath the paint was measured. Something funny was dappening... some panels had normal measurements










And some had lower values...










I was strugling to show some defects on the paint...




























But the A pilars were in very bad shape.










After the avaluation I understood why some panels had lower values. The dealer made an agressive polishing... with that holos that's no doubts about it.




























The paint correction started. Before and after.



















Left side polished by the dealer... right side corrected.










After the paint correction, the car was washed again and we started to take care of other parts. First the exhaust tips.



















New trim? Can look better (without removing the excess).









Cleaning some corners



















And when the swabs doesn't reach the spot, we grab the tooth sticks!










Swissvax Shapir was the choice.










During the aplication. I used Cleaner Fluid to prepare the paint.










All made. Some photos after sealing the glass, sealing the wheels an conditioning of the tires.




























I small indoor showoff, it was raining outside.



































































































































































And with this one I say farewell


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Concours CC said:


> Very nice mate


Thanks!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice attention to the details! :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Nanolex said:


> Very nice attention to the details! :thumb:


Thanks, I try to


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

looks good now :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work loving the black wheels thanks for sharing


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.





pee said:


> looks good now :thumb:





Derekh929 said:


> Great work loving the black wheels thanks for sharing


Thanks to all!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great results on that Mini :thumb:

Mario


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks smart


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Great results on that Mini :thumb:
> 
> Mario





wish wash said:


> Looks smart


Thanks to both! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice job fella


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

bazz said:


> nice job fella


Thanks!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Fantastic job. Well done..


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

AlexTsinos said:


> Fantastic job. Well done..


Thanks again. Soon I'll be posting some more cars.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

Great work


----------

